# Como hacer un coche que esquive obstáculos



## montc (Sep 13, 2006)

hola mi nombe es montserrat soy nueva en los foros y necesito su ayuda por favor.

En la escuela me dejaron hacer un coche que esquive obstáculos con sensores (preferiblemente fotodiodos), el coche tiene que cambiar de dirección cuando encuentra un obstáculo a la derecha o viceversa al igual que no puede ir de reversa y debe de tener su propia fuente de alimentacion.

Si alguien tiene algún circuito que me pueda proporcionar le estaría eternamente agradecida y cuentan con lo que yo les pueda ayudar de antemano gracias.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2006)

wenas montserrat deberias intentar fusionar por llamarlo asi varios circuitos para conseguir respuestas pues dudo que nadie tenga el esquematico del proyecto que vas a realizar, en fin intentare ayudarte en lo que pueda, y en cuanto a la alimentacion, usa baterias y yasta, pues va a ser solo un prototipo que en teoria no lo van a tener funcionando mas de 10 mins, por ejemplo podias usar este circuito como """"ojos"""" del coche para evitar obstaculos, manejando en sus salidas motores pitos o lo que sea

http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/ir.html

un saludo.


----------



## microbitoz (Sep 26, 2006)

hola! una vez hice un carro que seguía la luz de una lámpara utilizando fotorresistencias, si la luz incidía el la de la izquierda, encendía el motor de la derecha y detenía el de la izquierda, haciendo que gire hacia la izquierda, y de la misma forma para el de la derecha, y cuando incidía en los dos avanzaba hacia el frente. Quizá puedas usar una lógica de forma que cuando disminuya la intensidad en los sensores, se activen los motores. Solo usa LDRs y Transistores para cada motor.

Puedes utilizar el CNY70, que es un emisor y un receptor infrarrojo, es el que comunmente se usa para los carritos sigue lineas.

Otra de las opciones que se me ocurre, es que si requieres que se valla hacia atras puedes usar un puente H (L293D) y un tímer con un 555, para que solo avance cierto tiempo hacia atras y despues hacia adelante. 

Otra opción es usar el Pic 16f84A para hacer un programa que controle los sensores y que "tome desiciones" hacia donde se quiere ir, no es muy dificil de programar, y además los programadores los puedes bajar de internet.

Si tienes una duda, puedes contactarme por medio del foro. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## shadoweps (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola microbitoz, lei tu post y me intereso mucho tu proyecto io estudio mecatronica(primer semestre) por lo tanto no se nada de nada, en estos momentos me encuentro investigando sobre todoo, me gustaria ver si puedes ayurme compartiendo algo de la información que tieenes.

Te lo agradeceria mucho, de antemano gracias

Salu2


----------



## microbitoz (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok! no hay problema, yo acabo de titularme como ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica, si necesitas algo y te puedo ayudar solo contactame por medio del foro. 

Saludos!


----------



## microbitoz (Sep 26, 2006)

Gracias!

Mira en cuanto a lo del carro, debes utilizar motores de cd, de 3V (muchos carritos de juguete los usan), y el arreglo consiste básicamente en un Transistor de potencia (2N2222), una resistencia de 1k y un LDR (fotorresistencia) para cada motor, de tal forma que cada que incidas luz sobre el LDR active la conducción del transistor y por lo tanto la activación del motor. 

La lógica es simple, debes buscar lo que es tracción diferencial en un robot movil, algunos le llaman configuracio tipo tanque, y pues me gustaría que tu lo investigaras (como un reto) y si tienes un problema con la circuitería me lo hagas saber, aunque es realmente sencilla. (antes de armar todo, prueba tus circuitos en un protoboard, para corregir las fallas o para hacer ajustes. (ten cuidado con la luz externa, puede afectar el funcionamiento del sensor)

Checa este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carro-control-remoto-791/

En cuanto a lo de las expresiones por medio de leds, puedes hacerlas solo con switches, haces un arreglo para cada sentimiento y los enciendes segun los requieras, toma como base las caritas que mandan por mensajes de cel...      =(    ;¬[    etc.

Espero que te sirva de algo... y nuevamente Gracias!


----------



## shadoweps (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoola con respecto a lo del carro ia mas omenos entendi gracias, solo me falta investigaro que es tracción diferencial en un robot movil, pero la verdad lo hare luego ia que ahorita mi proyecto de la uni es lo de la cabeza de robot.

Afuerza tiene que ser con Leds ya que tenemos que controlarlos por medio del Puerto paralelo de la pc y un programa echo en C++, el programa todavia no lo diseñamos de echo todavia nos van a decir sobre el puerto paralelo de la pc pero me estoy adelantando un poco para ir investigando, lo que si nos dijo el maestro es qe nosotros tenemos que investigar como conectar todos los leds y hacer que prendan y expresen algo en la cara del robot, nos comento algo asi de que el puerto de la pc solo puede prender 1 led pero con el programa en C++ aremos que prenda en milisegundos algo asi cosa y eso hace qe los leds prendan y apaguen a velocidades que la vista del hombre no ve y solo asi se pueden prender todos los leds (como en las vegas qe forman cosas con puros leds)

espero me entendais y denuevo muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

SAlu2


----------



## microbitoz (Sep 27, 2006)

mmm.... no recuerdo cuantas salidas te da un puerto paralelo, creo que solo son 12, quizá lo que puedes hacer es programar cada ojo por separado (4 salidas para cada grupo de leds), y la boca tambien por separado y utilizar un poco de circuitería digital (básicamente puras compuertas, creo que es ma sencillo) o por medio de una secuencia de control (a base de "case") solo actives ciertas salidas. 

Espero que de algo te sirva, porque realmente casi no usé los puertos paralelos y cuando los usamos fueron pocas salidas que requeríamos, o los conectabamos a circuitería como PICs o digitales.


----------



## martillo (Nov 19, 2006)

hola estuve leyendo acerca del crro seguidor de luz y me gustaria hacer uno el problema es que no se nada de electronica asi que si me pudieran guiar ya lei lo de la configuracion tipo tanque.... pero no se supone que debo de hacer calculos para esto y si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## microbitoz (Nov 19, 2006)

Hola martillo! claro que para hacer un robot necesitas hacer muchos cálculos, estos representan básicamente la información que debe procesar tu robot para cierta aplicación, es decir, si en este caso quieres hacer un robot móvil, es necesario que le indiques como y hacia donde se tiene que dirigir y en cuanto tiempo tiene que hacer el recorrido. Esto se logra mediante las ecuaciones del movimiento cinemático directo o indirecto segun el tipo de datos que le introduzcas al programa.

En el caso del robot segudor de luz no lleva este tipo de cálculos de trayectorias, de hecho las instrucciones que debe realizar se las das mediante "ordenes" o "comandos" con una lámpara, para ello debes utilizar unos elementos llamados fotorresistencias o LDRs, ellos varían la resistencia segun la intensidad de luz que incida en ellos.

También debes usar transistores de potencia, yo utilicé el 2N2222, pero puedes utilizar otros dependiendo el tipo de motores que uses. La lógica que empleé fué la siguente: 

El circuito de los motores solamente permite conducir corriente a través del transistor cada que incides luz en una fotorresistencia conectada a la base del transistor y al Vcc, por lo tanto si utilizas dos motores entonces solo utilizarás dos transistores y dos fotorresistencias.

La forma de adaptar los motores es que si ves de frente tu robot, tendrá los sensores (LDRs) al frente, por lo tanto cuando incidas luz con una lámpara a los dos sensores, entonces los transistores conducirán corriente hacia los motores de tal forma que el prototipo avanzará hacia el frente.

Si quieres que gire, solo incide luz en uno de ellos y trata de que el otro no reciba luz, con eso solo se pondrá en conducción un transistor y por lo tanto un motor, y de igual forma para que gire en otro sentido.

Ten cuidado cuando coloques los LDRs, porque muchas veces la luz del medio incide en tu prototipo y no te permite trabajar correctamente, para ello te recomiento oscurecer los sensores con cinta de aislar o con un tubo oscuro.

Espero que hayas entendido el funcionamiento del robot y que te decidas a fabricarlo y si tienes dudas solo publica un post en este foro y con gusto te ayudaré.

Saludos y mucha suerte!  Anímate!


----------



## carloscarlos20 (Feb 4, 2013)

microbitoz dijo:


> hola! una vez hice un carro que seguía la luz de una lámpara utilizando fotorresistencias, si la luz incidía el la de la izquierda, encendía el motor de la derecha y detenía el de la izquierda, haciendo que gire hacia la izquierda, y de la misma forma para el de la derecha, y cuando incidía en los dos avanzaba hacia el frente. Quizá puedas usar una lógica de forma que cuando disminuya la intensidad en los sensores, se activen los motores. Solo usa LDRs y Transistores para cada motor.
> 
> Puedes utilizar el CNY70, que es un emisor y un receptor infrarrojo, es el que comunmente se usa para los carritos sigue lineas.
> 
> ...




Hola, queria saber si me podrias dar los pasos para poder hacer el que ''toma decisiones'', muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2013)

carloscarlos20 dijo:


> Hola, queria saber si me podrias dar los pasos para poder hacer el que ''toma decisiones'', muchas gracias por el aporte.



@microbitoz no ingresa al Foro desde 13/09/2007, así que veo un poco difícil que te responda.

Mira los demás temas sobre *Esquiva obstáculos*


----------

